# ***???Photoshop vs. Illustrator



## jdibble94

What does Illustrator software do that Photoshop does not do?


----------



## koala

There are some similarities between the 2 programs, but they're aimed at different users and have many different features. Basically, Illustrator is for vectors and Photoshop is for bitmaps. What kind of graphics work do you do?

*Adobe Photoshop v Adobe Illustrator*


----------



## Wolverine768

*?? Illustrator or Photoshop ??*

Adobe made both Photoshop and Illustrator, and as I understand it, the original difference between them was that Photoshop was for working with bitmap images, while Illustrator was for working with vector images. However, in recent years Adobe has added some vector-like features to photoshop, such as editable text (photoshop 5 didn't have it at least) as well as the pen tool and paths.

As most of my experience up to this point has been with Photoshop, my question is, what does Illustrator do that Photoshop does not do?


----------



## ebackhus

Illustrator is for vector images primarily while Photoshop works with raster images.


----------

